# Disk Sander recomendations



## cheflivengood (Mar 19, 2017)

Any Disk Sander Recommendations that will operate @ 120v, horizontal mount, and be usable in my loft :knife::bliss:


----------



## pleue (Mar 19, 2017)

Yes but make sure you use a shop vac or dust collector. I have a delta 12" and an old 12"/6x48 grizzly. Both do a great job. I'd imagine you'd be fine with a grizzly 12" for a little less $, though I can't speak on the new units from experience. Search your local craigslist for disc sanders, they pop up with moderate frequency around me. Harbor freight is also an option, but I'm wary about buying anything from them that would get frequent use and/or need to be precise.


----------



## PolishAvenger (Apr 3, 2017)

Whichever you choose, I highly recommend investing in a foot switch. A foot switch will help eliminate issues that can arise from your work-piece approaching the disc and being removed from the disc.
-Mark


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2017)

pleue said:


> Search your local craigslist for disc sanders, they pop up with moderate frequency around me.




That's just what I was going to suggest. I too see lots of disc sanders on CL all the time, they range from crap to the biggest big boy toys.


----------

